# Kinsky Stud, Kent



## diluteherd (25 June 2012)

I've been trying to get in contact with them, but with no luck  They supposedly have my guys paper work and would love to get it so I can register him as a Kinsky. 

Does anyone know the lady who runs this stud or had any dealings with them? (I have managed to find who owns it - Google is marvellous sometimes! Also think I found her on facebook and I was a little cheeky and messaged her on there!!) 

Thank You so much for any help or advice people can offer!


----------



## diluteherd (25 June 2012)

The more I read and the more I learn I realise he is far from the real Kinsky - I believe him to be a fraudster Kinksky.. just with the show name Kinksy '...'. 

Plus he has the typical Pet ID passport and I bought him for a rather cheap sum. Not that it really matters as I bought him for his character and prospects of being a nice all rounder.

But still any info on the lady would be hugely handy!


----------



## Kinsky_Beaux (3 July 2012)

Hi, I got my yearling from Kamila at the Kinsky stud in Kent this year. I'll pm you the contact info 

Lorna
-x-


----------



## magic104 (4 July 2012)

http://www.equus-kinsky.com/youngsters.html why are they not reg?  It looks as if they are breeding them but as you say they only have PET ID passports.


----------



## weefilly88 (20 July 2012)

http://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/69329/queens-horses-duo-evicted-farm


----------



## TheresaW (21 July 2012)

We have been camping there a couple of times. The horses have all looked quite thin.


----------



## bad girl (25 July 2012)

The place has gone bust I'm told, my friend bought one a few years ago and couldn't get papers from the woman


----------



## loverly (25 July 2012)

Oh I need to see a photo!!


----------



## nagsinrags (26 July 2012)

My relative bought a 'Kinsky' because the stud was going 'bust' and they were selling all the stock before the liquidators came in & took there assets, (by law they aren't allowed to do this), so story didnt ring true !


----------



## norfolkhorses (15 August 2012)

I know the Equus Kinsky stud in the Czech Republic and there are rules about which horses can be registered as Kinsky horses. They have refused to register several horses bred by the stud as the stud did not follow the rules and the horses do not qualify for registration. Although some horses may have Kinsky ancestors, or may be out of a Kinsky mare, if the Sire is an unlicenced stallion, they can never be registered as Kinsky horses. That's why some of them don't have proper papers. One of the rules is that unless they are palominos or buckskin/dun, they are not allowed to have the word "Kinsky" in their name. The stud calls themselves "Kinsky Stud" and they add the word "Kinsky" to the horses names, but it does not mean that they are pedigree Kinsky horses. Also, the people who have managed the stud no longer have the right to sell any of the horses as they don't belong to them since the court judgment and the eviction order. They are just giving Kinsky horses a bad name by selling unregistered and ill horses which are not actually Kinsky. If you want a Kinsky horse, you will need to spend a lot more money to buy one, as they are very rare. There is no way anyone would sell you a genuine Kinsky foal for £250 unless it is dodgy.


----------



## michellec (6 October 2012)

Hi, I am looking into this myself. A few people I know have bought these so called kinsky horses from equus. What happens now with regards to ownership ect?? If they shouldn't have been sold then do equus still own them?? If the passports are sent off to register new owner ect will the horses be taken away and their new owners left with no horse or compensation for this?? If the lady who sold them shouldn't have where does this leave the new owner?? The new owners are now panicking as they bought them, have got attached to them and are worried they could be seized from where they are!!! What should they do??? Any help would be great thanks xxx


----------



## norfolkhorses (8 October 2012)

Well, maybe the new owners should have done more research and should be asking their lawyers to answer those questiions. If they saw the horses were poorly maybe they should have phoned the RSPCA rather than just buy one horse because it's a bargain and let the rest of them suffer..


----------



## nagsinrags (13 October 2012)

My relatives gelding turned out to be a rig, was thin when he arrived and had a yellow tinge in his eyes!


----------



## hhf (19 May 2013)

can someone confirm my understanding that horses from this stud that have Pet-ID passports only are not true kinsky horses and may just be 'ordinary' horses but the correct colour for a kinsky?


----------



## BigYellowHorse (20 May 2013)

Didn't buy directly from the stud, the girl I bought from had had him a year and he arrived at mine without one.. it was in the processof being done.

All ok(ish) if he was a yearling or younger but he was rising 4 at the time.  Was supposedly imported from Czech Republic. Rather foggy/dodgy history, he's a nice horse though and we will see how he does when he's broken this summer. 

He has the metallic shine and is a golden buckskin so ticks those boxes, how much kinsky is in there I dont have any idea. 

Recently speaking to the back lady she was saying that a lot of the kinsky's she's met dont love upto the placid, kind nature as described about the breed. Be interesting to see what others say. Have to admit my guy is very sweet which the back lady was very impressed with!  (Bar being overlly in your face when you're rushing round trying to poop pick! Lol)


----------



## BigYellowHorse (20 May 2013)

Meant to say when his passport did arrive it was a pet Id one.


----------



## nic** (1 September 2013)

Hi lorna how much did u pay for ur yearling from kamila in kent


----------

